# Canadian geese soaked in diesel fuel



## mikeh (May 20, 2014)

There was a diesel spill by my house. 4 Canadian geese that live here all year round are soaked in diesel fuel. They alert but can't fly, nor are trying to run away. NJ environmental emergency agency doesn't seem to have interest in doing anything as few hours later nothing has been done. Its suppose to be 55F overnight with showers. Will they be ok till tom? Any way I can wash them? Should I bring them into a warm basement? I called wildlife rehab but no answers.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 20, 2014)

Eek! Canadian geese can be pretty mean and bitey. I'd let professionals handle it. :/


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2014)

I would step in and save them. Just be careful. Use Dawn dish washing liquid to wash the fuel off. Then make sure they can dry out. Ifyou look it up online,you should be able to find exactly how to do it. They will die if someone does not step in. It won't be a nice death either. Otherwise, call an animal rescue in the area, keep calling until you find someone that cares.


----------



## guille24 (May 20, 2014)

I agree with @wellington put on some heavy duty gloves , goggles to protect your eyes and try to do it your self , the faster someone helps them the higher the Chances of survival they will have .


----------



## Kirin (May 20, 2014)

I agree too. Dawn dish soap, heavy gloves, eye protection, and go at it. If you have called and no one wants to help then do it yourself. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## mikeh (May 20, 2014)

After bit of reading its not as simple as washing hands. I don't want to do more harm then good. It will have to wait till tomorrow morning as its dark now and I don't have protective gear on hand. Hopefully I find them in ok state in the morning.


----------

